# Fischereischein von Gemeinde



## iguana57 (17. November 2010)

Hallo..

Ich habe gestern auch die Prüfung bestanden.. JUHU..|supergri Und ich dachte mir kurz zur Gemeinde den Schein holen und dann kanns los gehen.

Denkste.. :c

Der nette Mann sagte mir das es ca. 1 Woche dauert. Frage mich was daran so lange dauert  #q

Wie war das bei euch so ?


----------



## firemirl (17. November 2010)

*AW: Fischereischein von Gemeinde*

Zeugnis vorgelegt - Euronen abgedrückt und Schein mitgenommen.
Wahrscheinlich war der Angestellte oder vieleicht sogar Beamte schon in den Vorbereitungen für den Winterschlaf

oder

bei euch wird so wenig geangelt, dass er vergessen hat wo die Vordrucke liegen.

#q#q#q#q#q


----------



## ToxicToolz (17. November 2010)

*AW: Fischereischein von Gemeinde*



firemirl schrieb:


> Zeugnis vorgelegt - Euronen abgedrückt und Schein mitgenommen.




So war es bei mir auch .... Der ganze Spass war in 15 Min. erledigt.


Gruß Toxe


----------



## iguana57 (17. November 2010)

*AW: Fischereischein von Gemeinde*

Ja so wie bei euch hatte uns das auch der Lehrgangsleiter gesagt.. Rein in die Gemeinde und halbe std. später fertig.

Der "Beamte" meinte das ganze bräuchte etwas vorbereitungszeit ;+

Wer weiß vielleicht hat er ja "zu viel" zu tun.#q#q#q


----------



## Patrick_87 (29. November 2010)

*AW: Fischereischein von Gemeinde*

Jop 10 min. Ich hab dann allerdings von mir aus 1 Monat gewartet, sonst hätte ich von Nov. - Dez. Abgabe für 1 komplettes Jahr hätte zahlen müssen, hab ihn dann erst im Januar geholt, da gings dann nur noch 1 Minute weil schon alles vom Jahr davor vorbEreitet war ;-)


----------



## micha84 (29. November 2010)

*AW: Fischereischein von Gemeinde*

was wollt ihr in dieser jahreszeit mit einem angelschein ^^.... ist viel zu kalt und meiste fische haben schonzeit oder halten winterstarre


----------



## iguana57 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Fischereischein von Gemeinde*

Hmm, also bei uns haben ( Neben einigen ganzjährig geschützten ) zu dieser Jahreszeit ( Ende November ) eig. nur die Forellen und Saibling Schonzeit.

Und gegen die Kälte braucht man sich ja nur Dick anziehen und los gehts :q


----------

